# Shotshells



## LastOutlaw

Does anyone know where I can buy boxes of CCI shotshells? I'm looking for .45 caliber and 9mm luger


----------



## OutInTheWoods

Cabelas has them as 'backorderable', but none in stock at present. Otherwise I got nothing.


----------



## LastOutlaw

All sites I have checked have them marked " out of stock".
I'm interested in one that does have them. Not the ones that don't. Most likely I have already seen the ones that don't have them.
Thanks for looking and commenting though.


----------



## Sentry18

These are the two places I check first when looking for ammo. 

wikiarms.com (formely ammo engine)

slickgundeals.com


I also do a lot of direct business with these places:

Luckygunner.com

bulkammo.com

natchezss.com

ammunitiondepot.com


----------



## hiwall

http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=CCI++(Shotshell,+++or+.+)

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/cci...790-9mm-shotshell-1450-fps-rdbx-p-127266.html

Seems to be very hard to find in those two calibers. For what it is worth I have found shot shells in pistols are worthless. YMMV


----------



## AmishHeart

Not in my Governor


----------



## phideaux

This is where I buy once in a while...

http://www.sgammo.com/site_search?populate=SHOTSHELL

great service.

Jim


----------



## tmttactical

AmishHeart said:


> Not in my Governor


2 snakes and several car windows says they are not worthless. 357 caliber - one shot, one dead snake. Car windows,bye-bye. Test fired in auto junk yard, permission granted by owner. Not something I would want to be shot with. JMHO


----------



## obg12

If you know someone that reloads you can load your own,might try midway USA for the empty capsules they come in 5 or 6 sizes.


----------



## Tirediron

Are these steel shot or something softer?? I don't like the idea of steel shot in a rifled barrel


----------



## hiwall

I believe they are all lead shot.


----------



## DFrost

Found a couple of places with 9mm in stock, but nothing yet for the .45acp

http://www.targetsportsusa.com/cci-shotshell-9mm-luger-ammo-53-grain-12-shot-3790-p-668.aspx#668_887

http://www.sgammo.com/product/cci/10-rd-box-9mm-luger-cci-shotshells-3790


----------



## obg12

Tirediron said:


> Are these steel shot or something softer?? I don't like the idea of steel shot in a rifled barrel


I use #4 lead in mine


----------



## LastOutlaw

Thanks everyone.
I keep the first two rounds shotshells when Im in the mountains. Big snakes up there.


----------



## hiwall

I have heard many people say that they want pistol shot shells for snakes but I guess I just don't live where there are enough snakes. We have countless rattle snakes here and it is certainly not uncommon for me to see some when I am out hiking. I have never chose to kill any of them though. I guess that some of you on farms and such especially in the south east might have more trouble with snakes than we do here.


----------



## LastOutlaw

Well, I have a farm as well as a cabin. At each I will kill any poisonous snake I see there. On a hike I would not.

My first year owning the cabin I had a morning shower in my outdoor shower stall. Later that afternoon I decided to cool off in the shower again. I got in and heard BUZZZZZZZZBUZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Stepped out real quick.

Looked under the small table that was in there to lay the soap and razor on and saw a 4 foot rattler as big as my forearm. He had come for the water left on the rock floor from my morning shower. 

I was lucky it was a rattler. If it had been a copperhead it would have just bit me rather than buzz at me. It is a one hour drive to pavement from that location. Another 20 minutes to the hospital once you reach the pavement.
I was there alone.
Might have been a rough drive to the hospital.


----------



## tmttactical

hiwall said:


> I have heard many people say that they want pistol shot shells for snakes but I guess I just don't live where there are enough snakes. We have countless rattle snakes here and it is certainly not uncommon for me to see some when I am out hiking. I have never chose to kill any of them though. I guess that some of you on farms and such especially in the south east might have more trouble with snakes than we do here.


My 2 snake kills were both urban backyard shots. Too many children in the area, mine included. On the trail, they leave me alone, I return the favor.


----------



## AmishHeart

A five foot jet black rat snake in front of our gate got the shovel. (chop, chop)


----------



## BillM

*Rattle snakes*

Rattle snakes are excellent when dipped in Cajun batter and fried like fish.

They taste a little like frog legs only a touch sweeter.


----------



## HardCider

I have a colt anaconda with a 6 inch barrel and the 45 colt snake loads work great. The loads I have are #9 lead


----------



## BillM

*Rattle Snakes*

I can testify from experience. A Rattle snake can't handle a 7 iron !


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> A five foot jet black rat snake in front of our gate got the shovel. (chop, chop)


Why would you kill a rat snake? Have a thing for rats do you?


----------



## sgtusmc98

Out of curiosity what is the purpose for carrying shot shells? I am not a big snake killer but I kill copperheads I come across going to my chickens, I just shoot them with a .22., 9mm and .45 work well too. So what is the value of using hard to get shot shells


----------



## sgtusmc98

AdmiralD7S said:


> I suspect it's about the "area of effect." A .22 is good for the diameter of the bullet. A shotshell at a close range is probably good for a few inches of spread. When you're in a hurry, that spread could make a big difference. When I was looking at reviews for my Taurus Judge (.45LC and .410), one reviewer said it, with .410 #6s, was proven multiple times to be sufficiently accurate at a distance of "OHMYGODASNAKE!!"


I'm sure that's the idea, a neighbor of mine carries snake shot in a.45 LC. Generally speaking it seems unnecessary. I didn't know if I was missing something. Normally, with the exception of my .22, if I'm in a field and expect a snake encounter I have a fmj in the chamber because it's less expensive than an expanding bullet but it still functions for rabid coyotes and tweekers.


----------



## hihobaron

Lastoutlaw
RE: shot shells for 45 and 9mm
What 45? ACP or Long Colt.
What kind of pistol Revolver or Auto??
IF Auto you will have reliability problems with function of the action.
Same for 45 ACP.
Any Cal Revolver will work fine with them.
I have Judges here and if I feed then standard 410 shot gun 2 3/4 inch ammo that I can get at WalMart etc.
I have loaded 45=70 shot loads for my 1895 Marlin Rifle, using shot cups to protect the rifling.
444 Marlin Brass can be loaded to work in a 410 shot gun also.
To Amishheart:
Hello old friend.
Do you have to use moon clips for 410 in your Governor?
SS had to use her CWP Judge the other day (Not On Me) 
We were unloading hay for horses in front pasture and the Copperhead came from some place shady. I ID'd it as poisonous she grabbed her 2.5 inch purse gun and put 3 rounds of 410 into it on the move. End result Snake hash.
SS was happy with her shooting under field conditions.
Horses, just stood around waiting for hay, of course they all are trained to stand for gunfire both mounted and from the ground.
Happy Trails to all
The South Will Rise Again "Ya'll"
Hihobaron and the Troops in South Carolina


----------



## LastOutlaw

hihobaron said:


> Lastoutlaw
> RE: shot shells for 45 and 9mm
> What 45? ACP or Long Colt.
> What kind of pistol Revolver or Auto??
> IF Auto you will have reliability problems with function of the action.
> Same for 45 ACP.
> Any Cal Revolver will work fine with them.
> I have Judges here and if I feed then standard 410 shot gun 2 3/4 inch ammo that I can get at WalMart etc.
> I have loaded 45=70 shot loads for my 1895 Marlin Rifle, using shot cups to protect the rifling.
> 444 Marlin Brass can be loaded to work in a 410 shot gun also.
> To Amishheart:
> Hello old friend.
> Do you have to use moon clips for 410 in your Governor?
> SS had to use her CWP Judge the other day (Not On Me)
> We were unloading hay for horses in front pasture and the Copperhead came from some place shady. I ID'd it as poisonous she grabbed her 2.5 inch purse gun and put 3 rounds of 410 into it on the move. End result Snake hash.
> SS was happy with her shooting under field conditions.
> Horses, just stood around waiting for hay, of course they all are trained to stand for gunfire both mounted and from the ground.
> Happy Trails to all
> The South Will Rise Again "Ya'll"
> Hihobaron and the Troops in South Carolina


.45 ACP auto... Mine runs fine on ratshot. No cycling problems at all.


----------

